# Experiences with Heritor watches?



## EZE (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I recently stumbled upon a sale on sharkstore on Heritor automatic watches. I was wondering if anyone on these forums had any experience with this brand (link) ? The sale is for ~100$ while on amazon they are going for ~$600ish. Then again, this brand does not seem to be well known and I doubt many people buy the watch at its MSRP. Their website (HERITOR Watches USA) doesn't give much information either.

I admittedly don't know too much about watches, but they really have some beautiful looking watches such as this one: SharkStores - Heritor Bragg HR1201 Automaticn Mens Watch with Date & 40 Hour Power Reserve with an automatic japanese movement and sapphire coated crystal.

Was thinking of picking up one of these as a christmas gift for a friend, but was hoping to hear about some experiences people have had with Heritor (and ordering from sharkstore in general).

Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

What is a sapphire coated crystal ? I know what a coated sapphire crystal might be about but sapphire coated crystal ? 
Secondly: the movement of the Heritor Bragg HR1201 to me looks chinese not japanese? 
What is a "Buckle with Strap Buckle Clasp" ? 

To me Heritor is just another mushroom brand. I would not pull the trigger on any Heritor.


----------



## EZE (Dec 27, 2011)

stuffler said:


> What is a sapphire coated crystal ? I know what a coated sapphire crystal might be about but sapphire coated crystal ?
> Secondly: the movement of the Heritor Bragg HR1201 to me looks chinese not japanese?
> What is a "Buckle with Strap Buckle Clasp" ?
> 
> To me Heritor is just another mushroom brand. I would not pull the trigger on any Heritor.


Yeah, I was wondering what coating something with sapphire could possibly mean. Thanks for the help I really appreciate it.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I think a Chinese watch.....Sort of a "commando' watch......Strike today and never seen again with no one left behind to blame.


----------



## bigdeep1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Can anyone else speak to Heritor watches?


----------



## scotmac (Dec 21, 2014)

It is quite likely the Miyota 8215 movement inside or a seagull version of it that is made in Japan.It is 21 jewels and beats beats at 21,600.It is a high quality leather band with a tang style clasp and a mineral crystal with a sapphire non-reflective coating.I purchased from Jomashop an Ossibus silver skeleton and a * Nicollier silver skeleton and for $101 and $157 respectively I am more than happy with the quality received.*


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

bigdeep1 said:


> Can anyone else speak to Heritor watches?


I think with the many years of combined watch experience here, the sound you are hearing (no responses) is a deafening "NO" when it comes to this watch. Google "Seiko 5 finder" and look through the 1000+ examples of watches there, all from a legitimate watch company. Or try Orient watches. Another legitimate company in the same price range.


----------



## UKMike (Aug 4, 2012)

Fairy-tale prices shown on the web site, dodgy looking dials and unknown origins = a $50 watch MAXIMUM. 

Not worth the gamble and the designs are not attractive to my eyes at least. Recommendation: Avoid.


----------



## scotmac (Dec 21, 2014)

I didn't expect a response.It was only to be helpful and provide more info for the thread.I bought two fashion watches for my Grand-kids for Christmas and posted as to their quality of finishing and type of movements.They aren't watches I myself would wear.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

stuffler said:


> I would not pull the trigger on any Heritor.


I actually would pull the trigger. But I would make sure I was aiming right so I wouldn't miss the shot.


----------



## condor9 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'll respond to this old thread, if anything, to inform and help anyone trying to decide how to spend their hard earned money.

'Heritor' is just one of the distribution products by an importing/distribution company called RESULTCO. This company sells a total of 18 brands of watches, yes, 18! 
Including Heritor, 'Bertha', 'Crayo', 'Equip Tritium', 'Boum', 'Earth Wood', 'Bull Titanium'... the list goes on (these are not models, they're brands and each offers dozens upon dozens of models.) And they also have eyeglass brands and travel bags.

RESULTCO basically brings boatloads of product and seeks out anyone who wants to distribute and sell their product in the USA.

As to their pricing policy, direct quote: "We do not intend in any way to restrict the selling price; the retailer is free to sell our goods for whatever price they desire.". The company only insists that the suggested 'MSRP' is always posted.​
​It's basically the Invicta business model, times 18. Without the "heritage" backstory and without at least some proven watch models. Only time will tell.


----------

